
Git rebase and the golden rule explained - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/@pierreda/git-rebase-and-the-golden-rule-explained-70715eccc372#.lo2efrtcr
======
esaym
Posts like these make me feel like I don't know anything about git even though
I've been using it forever.

I normally always do git pull --rebase. Is that bad or what is being talked
about here? I never liked normal 'git pull' as it muddies up the logs with
merge commit messages if there are changes upstream.

Most docs say pull with rebase is cleaner[1]

[1][http://gitready.com/advanced/2009/02/11/pull-with-
rebase.htm...](http://gitready.com/advanced/2009/02/11/pull-with-rebase.html)

~~~
keymon
Yes, I do use git pull --rebase constantly when pairing. If everybody uses it,
no problems, just simply works.

I have been seen only issues and completely messed up git histories when some
other colleague completely refused to do pull+rebase, arguing was not
professional.

So, in my experience, you will have problems if in your team does pull+rebase
and other does a simple pull :)

